# Newbie here..VENTING and frustrated and sick with quiestions.



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to start by saying "HELLO!!!" I've been reading a lot on this forum for over a month since I was told my TSH was .006. That alone was frustrating. I went to the doctors office with all these symptoms (including severe hip and back pain that I still have regardless of the surgery I had). The NP looked at me with all these symptoms and said, like most every doctor I have seen about anything, "You just have a lot of stress." To me those words put an image of my foot going up someone's rear because they haven't really cared about anything I said. Anyway, she finally asked me what did I want her to do, to my surprise. I said, "Um..I want you to test my thyroid and hormones cause something is wrong." She agreed and said she was almost positive that it would all be normal. So the next day I get a call from the clinic and they tell me that my tsh is .006 and my hormone panel looked okay except the test result final said postmenopausal (which explains 4 years of a screwed up cycle and no one would listen). So yay..I'm right. Something is wrong and yes I'm stressed bc my body is screwed up. Anyway, I go to a endo and she does all this lab and an ultrasound. The next day the endo nurse calls me and says the doc wants me to triple my klonopin and double my heart meds. Um can we say ZOMBIE!!! I asked about what the lab said and she wouldn't tell me. She said um..all I can tell you is your TSH is .07. That's it...Doesn't tell me squat except see you in 2 weeks. I asked about the ultrasound - wouldn't answer. In the mean time, I've become MORE depressed and anxious (which I've been clinically diagnosed with so this makes it worse) and in so much pain. I've been back and forth between my chiropractor for muscle work, my ortho for joint and bone test (which show bursitis and mild arthritis in quite a few places though my crp and ana are fine). They both have been working on getting lab work faxed over so they can see what in the world is going on bc they both know me well enough to know that something is very wrong with me. The office wouldn't fax anything to either place. The ortho finally got one sheet of lab work..out of ALL the lab that was done. The lab that was sent goes like this...

Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, Serum <0.51 norms are 0.00-1.75
Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin 35 norms are 0-139
Thyroid Peroxidase (tpo) 7 norms are 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab high 654 norms are 0-40
tsh at this time was .07 3 weeks before it was .006

:confused0006:

does anyone have any ideas? there is so much info and my symptoms are of both hypo and hyper. i just want someone to shed some light. i think its kinda crappy that they wouldn't give any of my docs including the refering one any info. HELP!! And very VERY sorry for the long rant. Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

charliehorse, hello and welcome! Although symptoms can be confusing (hypo vs. hyperthyroid), your TSH level indicates hyperthyroid. I'm not much of an expert with those other labs you listed, but others will be along soon, I'm sure.

I am so surprised about the instructions to triple and double those medicines, without giving you any details about why! Scary!


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! 
The office does have the rest of the lab work but refused to disclose it until I see her again..which will be tomorrow. But she's had something she could have told doctors for weeks..and she could have told me something to ease my mind. I understand the need to double the toprol bc my family history and hy own heart history..but dang - klonopin is some wicked stuff! There is no possible way I can fucntion taking it three times a day. I tried last week and almost passed out picking my daughter up from school...only to pass out and not be able to do her homework. I'm sure it would help with this increase in anxiety and stress...but not to safe getting out of the house. I guess the worst part is that its not just affecting me..it affects my child, husband. family and friends. They see a decline in my life and are just as desperate as I am for answers. I'll post tomorrow what she has to say and hopefully it isn't "I need to run more test".


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Your TSH level without a Free T3 and Free T4 MAY indicate hyperthyroid.

Enlightened endos don't rely on TSH alone. You need to get a FT3 and FT4 to really see what's going on.

Your Antithyroglobulin Ab indicates that you have the antibodies that indicate your thyroid condition is due to an autoimmune condition like Hashimoro's Disease.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks HeidiBR.
I had the free T3 and T4 test weeks ago..but like I said she wouldn't disclose it to any of my other doctors. They are just trying to figure out why I'm in such terrible pain aside from the depression, rage, crying, outburst, insomnia but exhausted, not eating or vomiting most of the time when I do. I've had the ANAs and CRP and they were both negative so that is what is throwing the doctors off...except the bone scan showing mild arthritis in several places and 2 mris showing inflammation and even a small tear in my butt muscle. I have a suspicion that I do have a an autoimmune disease..but which one I don't know. The TSH alone shows hyperthyroid but the antithyroglobulin ab shows hashimotos....so I almost feel that I'm swinging back and forth and eventually itll just burn itself out and become full hashimotos. But who knows???..except God. I just want some relief..and some answers. Hopefully I'll have them tomorrow. Thanks or the reply!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> I want to start by saying "HELLO!!!" I've been reading a lot on this forum for over a month since I was told my TSH was .006. That alone was frustrating. I went to the doctors office with all these symptoms (including severe hip and back pain that I still have regardless of the surgery I had). The NP looked at me with all these symptoms and said, like most every doctor I have seen about anything, "You just have a lot of stress." To me those words put an image of my foot going up someone's rear because they haven't really cared about anything I said. Anyway, she finally asked me what did I want her to do, to my surprise. I said, "Um..I want you to test my thyroid and hormones cause something is wrong." She agreed and said she was almost positive that it would all be normal. So the next day I get a call from the clinic and they tell me that my tsh is .006 and my hormone panel looked okay except the test result final said postmenopausal (which explains 4 years of a screwed up cycle and no one would listen). So yay..I'm right. Something is wrong and yes I'm stressed bc my body is screwed up. Anyway, I go to a endo and she does all this lab and an ultrasound. The next day the endo nurse calls me and says the doc wants me to triple my klonopin and double my heart meds. Um can we say ZOMBIE!!! I asked about what the lab said and she wouldn't tell me. She said um..all I can tell you is your TSH is .07. That's it...Doesn't tell me squat except see you in 2 weeks. I asked about the ultrasound - wouldn't answer. In the mean time, I've become MORE depressed and anxious (which I've been clinically diagnosed with so this makes it worse) and in so much pain. I've been back and forth between my chiropractor for muscle work, my ortho for joint and bone test (which show bursitis and mild arthritis in quite a few places though my crp and ana are fine). They both have been working on getting lab work faxed over so they can see what in the world is going on bc they both know me well enough to know that something is very wrong with me. The office wouldn't fax anything to either place. The ortho finally got one sheet of lab work..out of ALL the lab that was done. The lab that was sent goes like this...
> 
> Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, Serum <0.51 norms are 0.00-1.75
> Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin 35 norms are 0-139
> ...


Hyper as evidenced by the Trab and the TSI. Because of the high Antithyroglobulin Ab, I strongly suggest ultra-sound or better yet RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Have they only run the TSH? If so, I recommend that you get these tests if for no other reason than to establish a baseline.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Sounds like you have been and currently are going through a lot. Pain is a big part of thyroid disease, sadly. Not saying that thyroid is the cause of all your troubles but believe it or not, it can be.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Andros said:


> Hyper as evidenced by the Trab and the TSI. Because of the high Antithyroglobulin Ab, I strongly suggest ultra-sound or better yet RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)
> 
> Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
> http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
> ...


Thanks for the info Andros. You seem to be a big help to lots of folks on here. I did have an ultrasound done 2 weeks ago but they wouldn't TELL me the results. They made me wait until tomorrow for the results. 
tsh first time last month was .006 - 2 weeks ago it was .07.
they did do the free t3 and free t4 and a celiac disease test and quite a few other test..but the only thing they would tell me on the phone was the tsh level of .07. when i asked about the rest of the lab and ultrasound she refused to tell me anything. last week my ortho harrassed the office enough that they finally sent one ONE sheet of lab results that showed the results listed in my initial post. They knew without sending the rest of the lab and ultrasound info my ortho, chiro, and the GP who was the referring doctor couldn't tell me anything...except my thyroglobulin ab levels were 654 and high. I see her tomorrow. I will express my opinion and thoughts on how I feel it is wrong to have 3 different clinics trying to get info so that 1) they can try to help me and 2) they don't repeat the same lab - which he ortho did bc he couldn't get her labs. I do have fibromyalgia, depression, panic and anxiety disorder, personality disorder, ibs, cystic ovaries, disc degeneration that i just had surgery for 2 months ago (which hasnt helped 1 bit with pain), and all these joint issues. I have been trying my best to function with minimal meds and lots of prayer. I know that whatever is going on with my thyroid is making the diagnoses Ive had for years WAY worse....and I'm just 33. I'm holding on for my family's sake though. We are all ready for answers...and by golly she'd better give me some tomorrow. Oh..I'm sure she'll want me to have the radiation test thingy...and who knows what else. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> Thanks for the info Andros. You seem to be a big help to lots of folks on here. I did have an ultrasound done 2 weeks ago but they wouldn't TELL me the results. They made me wait until tomorrow for the results.
> tsh first time last month was .006 - 2 weeks ago it was .07.
> they did do the free t3 and free t4 and a celiac disease test and quite a few other test..but the only thing they would tell me on the phone was the tsh level of .07. when i asked about the rest of the lab and ultrasound she refused to tell me anything. last week my ortho harrassed the office enough that they finally sent one ONE sheet of lab results that showed the results listed in my initial post. They knew without sending the rest of the lab and ultrasound info my ortho, chiro, and the GP who was the referring doctor couldn't tell me anything...except my thyroglobulin ab levels were 654 and high. I see her tomorrow. I will express my opinion and thoughts on how I feel it is wrong to have 3 different clinics trying to get info so that 1) they can try to help me and 2) they don't repeat the same lab - which he ortho did bc he couldn't get her labs. I do have fibromyalgia, depression, panic and anxiety disorder, personality disorder, ibs, cystic ovaries, disc degeneration that i just had surgery for 2 months ago (which hasnt helped 1 bit with pain), and all these joint issues. I have been trying my best to function with minimal meds and lots of prayer. I know that whatever is going on with my thyroid is making the diagnoses Ive had for years WAY worse....and I'm just 33. I'm holding on for my family's sake though. We are all ready for answers...and by golly she'd better give me some tomorrow. Oh..I'm sure she'll want me to have the radiation test thingy...and who knows what else. Thanks for all the info!


Are you in the United States? If so, the HIPAA act is the law. You are entitled to copies of your labs. http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/

I am with you on lots of prayer. And I am putting you on my prayer list. Please, if you can, let us know how it goes tomorrow with this doctor.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Andros said:


> Are you in the United States? If so, the HIPAA act is the law. You are entitled to copies of your labs. http://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/
> 
> I am with you on lots of prayer. And I am putting you on my prayer list. Please, if you can, let us know how it goes tomorrow with this doctor.


Oh yeah..I'm a good ole southern girl.  Yeah, you think that with 3 request for records that the office would have sent them, but no. Apparently she wants to save it all for some big happy surprise for me tomorrow. Like a revealing of some sort. Um..Joy. Now, I'm not knocking the doc because she did listen and wanted to hear everything and seemed very concerned. I just think the way they have handled not disclosing info is very unprofessional. I have also applied for disability not just from this but because of all the issues I have. I miss working so much and my boss told me he would give me my job back in a heartbeat if I were well, but no way now. I'm wondering how long she'll take to send disability those records. ?? The worst part of it all other than not knowing whats going on is I have no quality of life. I haven't been to church in forever. I don't go anywhere except to the doctor...and I don't really want to leave my house bc you get tired of faking that everythings fine just so people don't ask. You know how it is...I think we all on here do. Sometimes I try to find things just to distract me from life. I will post on here tomorrow what she has to tell me. Even with my Google PHD I can't figure it out whats wrong..especially without all my test results that she's holding hostage. lol! Thanks for the prayers...the more the better.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

so after seeing her im a total wreck. ive been crying since i walked out of my room. she says that i dont have graves but i do possibly have some sort of inflammation that is getting better since my first tsh a month ago was .006 and 2 weeks ago was .07...it seems to be getting better since it isn't THAT low. ????? she said my free t3 and t4 were normal. i asked her about the antithyroglobulin levels that were 654 and she said that it would show up as hashimotos but i don't have that. i informed her that i read it can go back and forth until the thryroid burns our and she said i dont have hashimotos toxi-whatever. she said she thinks its just some inflammation that is getting better and doesn't see my symptoms matching my blood work. i lost it. i said so im just crazy i guess? does she no see that my hormone test shows postmenopausal? something is screwing me up. she said shes not to sure but its not graves and not hashis and im to do a radioactive scan just to make sure. someone will call me later to schedule that. she didn't mention anything wrong with my ultrasound. im not at a loss. im in so much pain, im so angry, confused and just want to run away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> Oh yeah..I'm a good ole southern girl.  Yeah, you think that with 3 request for records that the office would have sent them, but no. Apparently she wants to save it all for some big happy surprise for me tomorrow. Like a revealing of some sort. Um..Joy. Now, I'm not knocking the doc because she did listen and wanted to hear everything and seemed very concerned. I just think the way they have handled not disclosing info is very unprofessional. I have also applied for disability not just from this but because of all the issues I have. I miss working so much and my boss told me he would give me my job back in a heartbeat if I were well, but no way now. I'm wondering how long she'll take to send disability those records. ?? The worst part of it all other than not knowing whats going on is I have no quality of life. I haven't been to church in forever. I don't go anywhere except to the doctor...and I don't really want to leave my house bc you get tired of faking that everythings fine just so people don't ask. You know how it is...I think we all on here do. Sometimes I try to find things just to distract me from life. I will post on here tomorrow what she has to tell me. Even with my Google PHD I can't figure it out whats wrong..especially without all my test results that she's holding hostage. lol! Thanks for the prayers...the more the better.


Just remember one thing; your church is every where you are. All will be well. And we are all here to help you make it well.

New pathways will open up to you; you will see.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

With regard to your request for copies of your results, yes you are allowed to have them - but the policy seems to be that you must see your doctor to discuss them first which is why they are making you wait for your appointment.

Ontario, Canada has the same rule - I have no problems getting copies of my results but only after I have seen the doctor.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

she says im possibly just having some inflammation that is getting better bc a month ago ny tsh was .006 and 2 weeks ago is was .07...which is still low. she says that shows hyper possibly from some inflamation that is going away...do i need to remin d her that no one can figue out why my perioid has been off for 4 years until now??? n e way..when i brought up the very high antithyrpgloblin leves she said that would show hashimotos..which i dont have bc my high tsh. she just thinks its inflammation that will clear up..but she wants to do a scan just to be sure. i disagree with her...completely. depending on what the scan shows i might get a 2nd opinion.something is wrong and has been for a while...


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

You are the only one that knows your body. I would get another opinion anyway. When I had my first thyroid panel done, I was dx with Graves and Hashimoto because I had the markers for both. My TSI was only 213 and my TSH was 0.006. I can't recall what my Antithyroglobulin was but I don't recall it being as high as yours. So you can have both and your labs will fluctuate and you will feel like crap. Until the doctor explained what hashitoxicosis was, I thought I was going crazy because I had symptoms of hypo and hyper. Didn't even know that was possible. After a few months he said that my primary dx was Graves but that I could still have hypo (hashi) symptoms. 
So pick yourself up and keep fighting. I wouldn't be surprised that once you get the thyroid issue resolved, you may be able to reduce some of your meds. 
Good luck


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> she says im possibly just having some inflammation that is getting better bc a month ago ny tsh was .006 and 2 weeks ago is was .07...which is still low. she says that shows hyper possibly from some inflamation that is going away...do i need to remin d her that no one can figue out why my perioid has been off for 4 years until now??? n e way..when i brought up the very high antithyrpgloblin leves she said that would show hashimotos..which i dont have bc my high tsh. she just thinks its inflammation that will clear up..but she wants to do a scan just to be sure. i disagree with her...completely. depending on what the scan shows i might get a 2nd opinion.something is wrong and has been for a while...


I would start screaming cancer. Let your voice be heard! This is crazy! She does not know what she is doing. She is causing more harm than good.

A "reminder" here..................

You should have no TSI; period. High titers of Thyroglobulin Ab strongly suggest cancer.

Are you having RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) because I hope to God that is what she means by scan.

When does this take place?

Start hunting for a good doctor NOW! Don't let this doctor destroy your confidence in your own ability to think and figure things out.

We are here for you!


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Amen Andros. It is just so frustrating to read some of the posts where people are not only feeling like crap but they have the labs to support what they are feeling. I will never claim to be an expert when it comes to labs or anything else that has to do with the thyroid, but I can see some resemblence in some of these cases when compared to mine. Sure would be nice if we actually had more doctors that cared and listened.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

I just spoke to my husband and told him my concerns that she isn't really listening and didn't take the high antithyroglobulin levels for anything. all she said it that would show hashis and i dont have it. so after they eventually call me back with the uptake scan date (which i left a message basically saying ya'll forgot again) , and get those results back..im going to get a second opinion. i will prolly have to drive 2 hours but i dont care. things have gone from bad to worse around here and now i dont eat, wont answer my phone (unless its a doc office), and stay as doped up as possible. just depressed beyond anything. i dont understand doctors. they go into a field to help people but end up not listening or taking them seriously. i do appreciate all the help and support that everyone has given me here. i pray God bless each one of you for supporting and helping to encourage a fellow believer. love you all and ill post any updates...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> I just spoke to my husband and told him my concerns that she isn't really listening and didn't take the high antithyroglobulin levels for anything. all she said it that would show hashis and i dont have it. so after they eventually call me back with the uptake scan date (which i left a message basically saying ya'll forgot again) , and get those results back..im going to get a second opinion. i will prolly have to drive 2 hours but i dont care. things have gone from bad to worse around here and now i dont eat, wont answer my phone (unless its a doc office), and stay as doped up as possible. just depressed beyond anything. i dont understand doctors. they go into a field to help people but end up not listening or taking them seriously. i do appreciate all the help and support that everyone has given me here. i pray God bless each one of you for supporting and helping to encourage a fellow believer. love you all and ill post any updates...


I am praying for you,Honey Bunny! Don't give up. Most of us here have been where you are and worse. It took 20 years for me to get diagnosis and medical intervention and I almost died because of it. In fact, if I did not have a life-threatening Thyroid Storm, I would "still" be untreated. Or would have died another time. I was also passively suicidal.

So, don't think for one minute that a bunch of us don't understand because we sure do and that is why we dedicate our free time to helping people like you.

Please let us know when you are going for the RAIU. That is a relief that she ordered RAIU.

And thank you for the blessings; we all need them.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks andros...yes the suicide has been a hard battle for me. ive been clinically depressed since i was 18 so this doesn't help. my family is getting very concerned and is willing to do whatever it takes to help me. right now i have to wait for that uptake scan. which means staying doped up so that i can't do anything else stupid. i just hate what its not only doing to me but my family. i loose it so much. i dont know what to call it except i loose it..like screa, and kick and speak in strange voices and can't compose myself. ive done this in the past just afew times...but its almost everyday now. my daughter shouldn't have to see this..it scares her. i want to be well so she can have her mommy back. the hardest part i guess is the symptoms and the waiting. wondering who is right and who is wrong. wondering when they are going to treat me with something other than percocet, toprol and klonopin. im a zombie. I love the show the walking dead..but i dont want to be one! lol. kinda bothers me that 3 days later and no one has called me with the uptake test date and time. bunch of slackers!!!! lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> thanks andros...yes the suicide has been a hard battle for me. ive been clinically depressed since i was 18 so this doesn't help. my family is getting very concerned and is willing to do whatever it takes to help me. right now i have to wait for that uptake scan. which means staying doped up so that i can't do anything else stupid. i just hate what its not only doing to me but my family. i loose it so much. i dont know what to call it except i loose it..like screa, and kick and speak in strange voices and can't compose myself. ive done this in the past just afew times...but its almost everyday now. my daughter shouldn't have to see this..it scares her. i want to be well so she can have her mommy back. the hardest part i guess is the symptoms and the waiting. wondering who is right and who is wrong. wondering when they are going to treat me with something other than percocet, toprol and klonopin. im a zombie. I love the show the walking dead..but i dont want to be one! lol. kinda bothers me that 3 days later and no one has called me with the uptake test date and time. bunch of slackers!!!! lol.


Read this and also maybe some of your family will read it.

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

When I had the Thyroid Storm, I was having psychotic episodes!! Today, I am 100% totally fine thanks to a very very concerned ophthalmologist who got me to the right doctor. There "are" Angels everywhere. We must believe and never give up hope.

How old is your daughter?

Are you going to call them about the RAIU???


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're dealing with - I went through a long bout with hyperthyroidism, and I can honestly say that it's the worst thing that has EVER happened to me. I was overmedicated, to the cause was because of that not my overactive thyroid, but from what I've since learned I had completely typical symptoms of being THYROTOXIC. My heart raced, and the anxiety and depression bounced back and forth so quickly - it was incredibly painful. My entire body and mind hurt, I couldn't eat, and lost a lot of weight to the point where I looked really, really unhealthy. However, now that those meds are out of my system, I will say that the anxiety and depression have completely subsided. Perhaps the anxiety you were diagnosed with has been a result of your overactive thyroid? I was diagnosed as being thyrotoxic with a TSH of .002, however, this level should be closer to 1.0, or 2.0 for someone who didn't have thyroid cancer like I did. (The more thyroid hormones in your body, the lower your TSH level) I mention all of this because your TSH level is also below 1, indicating a case of hyperthyroidism.

Find another doctor who is really familiar with thyroid disease who will listen to you. That's how I got it worked out, I kept changing doctors until I found someone who would help me, and they've continued to listen, and help me continue improving my health. I feel like I will be completely back to normal soon, I'm still worn out, but fine. Being thyrotoxic is absolutely horrific, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. You don't have to just live with it, there is help. Don't accept no for an answer, and keep looking until someone can help you and has a plan of action that makes sense. Never give up. :hugs:


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

my daughter is 11 ,,,poot thing having to watch her mom like this. they called me about the uptake but i dont want it at the hospital they scheduled bc they dont take my insurance they they are scheduling elsewhere.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

nikkij0814 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear what you're dealing with - I went through a long bout with hyperthyroidism, and I can honestly say that it's the worst thing that has EVER happened to me. I was overmedicated, to the cause was because of that not my overactive thyroid, but from what I've since learned I had completely typical symptoms of being THYROTOXIC. My heart raced, and the anxiety and depression bounced back and forth so quickly - it was incredibly painful. My entire body and mind hurt, I couldn't eat, and lost a lot of weight to the point where I looked really, really unhealthy. However, now that those meds are out of my system, I will say that the anxiety and depression have completely subsided. Perhaps the anxiety you were diagnosed with has been a result of your overactive thyroid? I was diagnosed as being thyrotoxic with a TSH of .002, however, this level should be closer to 1.0, or 2.0 for someone who didn't have thyroid cancer like I did. (The more thyroid hormones in your body, the lower your TSH level) I mention all of this because your TSH level is also below 1, indicating a case of hyperthyroidism.
> 
> Find another doctor who is really familiar with thyroid disease who will listen to you. That's how I got it worked out, I kept changing doctors until I found someone who would help me, and they've continued to listen, and help me continue improving my health. I feel like I will be completely back to normal soon, I'm still worn out, but fine. Being thyrotoxic is absolutely horrific, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. You don't have to just live with it, there is help. Don't accept no for an answer, and keep looking until someone can help you and has a plan of action that makes sense. Never give up. :hugs:


THANK YOU! :hugs:
sometimes giving up seems like the only option. i know what i know in my body. i know what ive developed a more gravely horse voice, and all these emotional and physical things. i refuse to accept her answer that its just some inflammtion that is getting better. she has no lab work to show that. based on the tsh .006 to .07 isn't much of an improvement. we shall see. sometimes that phd means very little...just mean you make more money than me. doesn't mke you any smarter. its okay...well figure it out and when it comes back that she was wrong i will make sure she knows that. no completely out of spite...but for the fact that hey didn't listen when i was deperately trying to tell her.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> my daughter is 11 ,,,poot thing having to watch her mom like this. they called me about the uptake but i dont want it at the hospital they scheduled bc they dont take my insurance they they are scheduling elsewhere.


Well; please let us know when this is re-scheduled.

Just give your daughter lots of hugs and tell her you love her. Those are the 2 most important things.


----------



## charliehorse (Oct 29, 2011)

they just called me back and its scheduled for 11/9 at 8:00. i pray to GOD that something undeniable will show up that she can't miss it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's good news. Progress...


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep us posted, and don't give up until your thyroid test results come back within a normal range. It will take time, but you can get there. The other issues you describe may all be related, and you won't know which of them will evaporate until your hormone levels are regulated. Good luck at your next appointment!!!hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

charliehorse said:


> they just called me back and its scheduled for 11/9 at 8:00. i pray to GOD that something undeniable will show up that she can't miss it.


If something is there, the scan will show it. Meanwhile, avoid all iodine containing products. Actually, it would be good for you to call the radiology dept. and inquire about this "exactly!" You want the best scan you can get!!


----------

